# Debian Founder, Ian Murdock, has passed away



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 30, 2015)

Debian is honestly one of my most favorite linux distros out there, and I love all the work those guys did.  Hell Debian helps run vpsBoard.


Unfortunately, Ian Murdock, the founder of Debian, has passed away.  


Our thoughts are with his family.  


Source: https://bits.debian.org/2015/12/mourning-ian-murdock.html


Secondary Source: http://blog.docker.com/2015/12/ian-murdock/


----------



## RLT (Dec 30, 2015)

I hate to hear that. He worked hard to get Debian going on the right path. I've used it since the mid 90s it always been the one I fall back to.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 30, 2015)

Only 42.  Pastebin of his (now deleted) tweets from Monday night: http://pastebin.com/yk8bgru5



> the founder of Debian



..and the person responsible for OpenSolaris


----------



## souen (Dec 30, 2015)

Odd, the Docker blog post is gone. Also wondered about the tweets yesterday, but initially wasn't sure if it was a hacked account. Sad news, all the best with his family and the Debian community moving forward.


Edit: archive.is copy of the Docker blog post


----------



## Hosting Specialists (Dec 30, 2015)

The whole thing about the police beforehand was a bit strange. I assume this was all done in a moment of blindness.


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 30, 2015)

Very sad indeed.


----------



## texteditor (Dec 30, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Only 42.  Pastebin of his (now deleted) tweets from Monday night: http://pastebin.com/yk8bgru5
> 
> 
> ..and the person responsible for OpenSolaris



i went to an opensolaris seminar he was giving at my college (coincidentally, his alma mater) just to meet the guy and ended up getting roped into 'opensolaris club' back in 2007


----------



## drmike (Dec 30, 2015)

Something stinks about his death.   Stuff is being covered up.


He had weird tweets / was arrested by police.  Then a day later the guy is dead...  Someone scoured his stuff and deleted things.... something clearly isn't legit.


Guys tend not to drop randomly at 42 when they have good jobs and big net worth.


----------



## texteditor (Dec 30, 2015)

drmike said:


> Something stinks about his death.   Stuff is being covered up.
> 
> 
> He had weird tweets / was arrested by police.  Then a day later the guy is dead...  Someone scoured his stuff and deleted things.... something clearly isn't legit.
> ...





people who are depressed or otherwise mentally unwell do


also DEB had left IAN a few years back, so its not like life was 100% perfect up until that night


----------



## drmike (Dec 30, 2015)

Is it alleged that he was mentally unwell?  He seemed to be functional and all and working for Docker.  But impossible to know...


Makes no sense for someone to have went and purged things.  Just saying, only raises the scrutiny and rightly.


----------



## drmike (Dec 30, 2015)

.. obviously suicide is always a consideration and reason for families to do odd things...  not saying that wasn't the cause. 


Ideally someone is investigating in official capacity.


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 30, 2015)

Did Mr. Murdock ever exhibit any 'issues' pertaining to his mental state prior to what has been reported so far (e.g his death by suicide)? It's naturally very difficult to judge. But if a person acts in a very rational manner, is professional and can produce what is expected of him, then all of a sudden this routine is turned upside down, well, then this is usually some sort of indication that there's something amiss.
The question is, therefore: is there any such irregularities in the writings / comments by Mr. Murdock, or do they keep a professional, rational and logical level on the whole? It'd be interesting to delve deeper into that.


As for my comment earlier about this being sad very sad; I think the saddest part of it all is him leaving the two daughters without their loving father. I cannot imagine how they must feel right now.


Best wishes to you all.


----------



## drmike (Dec 30, 2015)

This is his Twitter - what Archive was able to grab:


Source: https://web.archive.org/web/20151229122811/https:/twitter.com/imurdock


*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock*  2日2 天前 


 

I am a white male, make a lot money, pay a lot of money in taxes, and yet their abuse is equally doned out. DO NOT CROSS THEM!



2 則轉推 3 個喜歡 



 





 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 





 

This was right after the female officer ripped off my underwear.. I guess that's not considered rape if you're not a woman being raped.



15 則轉推 11 個喜歡 



 





 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 





 

"We're the police, we can do whatever the fuck we want.."



13 則轉推 4 個喜歡 



 





 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 





 

What does one have to get education wise to become a police officer.. asking for a friend.



3 則轉推 6 個喜歡 



 





 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 





 

The rest of my life is to fight against the police.. they are NOT friends, so don't ever ever believe otherwise.



18 則轉推 12 個喜歡 



 





 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 





 

The police are uneducated, evil, and sadistic. Do not trust them.



13 則轉推 12 個喜歡 



 





 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 





 

(2/2) They are uneducated, bitter, and and only interested in power for its own sake. Contact me [email protected] if you can help. -ian



19 則轉推 11 個喜歡 



 





 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 





 

(1/2) The rest of my life will be devoted to fighting against police abuse.. I'm white, I made $1.4 million last year,



30 則轉推 15 個喜歡 



 





 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 





 

i'm hoping coming from a successful white guy it will help everyone



0 則轉推 2 個喜歡 



 





 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 





 

i'm going to post my case on my blog.. if anyone can post it on hacker news or wherever i would apprieciate it



8 則轉推 11 個喜歡 



 





 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 





 

@jacksormwriter wants me dead



0 則轉推 1 個喜歡 



 





 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 





 

Writing up my experience for others to hopefully prevent others from police abuse then you won't hear from me again



5 則轉推 7 個喜歡 



 





 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 





 

where they put you in a cell with absolutely no instructions whatever aside from the spell on the floor in piss?



1 則轉推 3 個喜歡 



 





 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 





 

shall i post pictures for all my bruises from my against the police officers?



2 則轉推 7 個喜歡 



 





 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 

they said no



1 則轉推 1 個喜歡 



 







 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 





 

i asked if they had cameras



1 則轉推 1 個喜歡 



 





 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 





 

then followed my home from there



1 則轉推 1 個喜歡 



 





 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 





 

i had to have swtitches



1 則轉推 1 個喜歡 



 





 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 





 

then they pulled me out of my house and did it again



7 則轉推 1 個喜歡 



 





 


 


 


 


 



 










 









 



*Ian Murdock* ‏@*imurdock* 2日2 天前 





 

they followed me home



4 則轉推 1 個喜歡


----------



## Licensecart (Dec 30, 2015)

RIP Ian if it's true as others have said something is weird :s


Docker blog says Monday?


----------



## drmike (Dec 30, 2015)

.. at current Twitter shows no page for the account.


https://twitter.com/imurdock


"Sorry, that page doesn’t exist!"


----------



## drmike (Dec 30, 2015)

The guy had 4.5k Twitter followers.. alleged police abuse of violent nature... made $1.4 million last year...  plus whatever else in many years prior.


Sorry, but smells like hell. 


Anyone privy to info on why the police were interacting with Mr. Murdock?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 30, 2015)

Honestly no idea why the police were interacting with Mr. Murdock.  His tweets claim he'd be updating his blog, however no such update ever happened.  It is fairly fishy I will admit.



Licensecart said:


> RIP Ian if it's true as others have said something is weird :s
> 
> 
> Docker blog says Monday?



Correct.  All information suggests he passed on Monday evening.


----------



## texteditor (Dec 30, 2015)

drmike said:


> TAnyone privy to info on why the police were interacting with Mr. Murdock?



He was out of his mind drunk pounding on his neighbor's door, and when the police came he drunkenly attacked one of them and got charged for it - that was _his_ side of the story


and looking at his twitter, it all basically caused him to think his life was ruined and have a breakdown


----------



## texteditor (Dec 30, 2015)

the cops took him to the hospital because he was so fucked up and was probably still threatening to kill himself at that point, a


----------



## texteditor (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## texteditor (Dec 30, 2015)

oh wait, from the register



> According to the San Francisco police, officers were called to Steiner and Union St in the city at 11.30pm on Saturday, December 26, following reports of a man trying to break into a home – that man was identified as Ian Murdock. He reportedly fought with the cops, and was given a ticket for two counts of assault and one for obstruction of an officer. The techie had been drinking, according to the police logs. A medic arrived to treat an abrasion to Murdock's forehead, and he was released so he could be taken to hospital.
> 
> 
> A few hours later, on Sunday, December 27 at 2.40am, police were called again to reports of Murdock banging on the door of a neighbor at the very same block. A medic arrived to treat him for any injuries at the scene. Next, the cops took Murdock to the county jail where he was held in a cell.
> ...


----------



## Licensecart (Dec 31, 2015)

drmike said:


> This is his Twitter - what Archive was able to grab:
> 
> 
> Source: https://web.archive.org/web/20151229122811/https:/twitter.com/imurdock
> ...





This bit is scary... I wonder if he died a few after that.


```
Ian Murdock ‏@imurdock  2日2 天前 查看翻譯
Writing up my experience for others to hopefully prevent others from police abuse then you won't hear from me again
5 則轉推 7 個喜歡
回覆   轉推  5   
喜歡 7  
更多
```


----------



## drmike (Dec 31, 2015)

texteditor said:


> oh wait, from the register



Still that police event account doesn't even add up... no one has a drunk night then ends up dead the next day... Something is up here and I never believe a guy was depressed and self purged unless non police investigate (coroner) and make a sound evidence based determination.


San Fran is a nice place to visit, but like all cities, living in such, meh, bad social experiment under oppressive regime.  Police should be worried about implications in this case.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 31, 2015)

texteditor said:


>



Haha... ouch. I did LOL though.


----------



## texteditor (Dec 31, 2015)

drmike said:


> Still that police event account doesn't even add up... no one has a drunk night then ends up dead the next day... Something is up here and I never believe a guy was depressed and self purged unless non police investigate (coroner) and make a sound evidence based determination.
> 
> 
> San Fran is a nice place to visit, but like all cities, living in such, meh, bad social experiment under oppressive regime.  Police should be worried about implications in this case.



yeah, i'm not going to jump to a conspracy when all his tweets point towards 'someone losing touch with reality/very depressed'


occam's razor and all, he seems to just handle being arrested (twice) very poorly, got very bent out of shape about it then suicided


----------



## texteditor (Dec 31, 2015)

drmike said:


> Still that police event account doesn't even add up... no one has a drunk night then ends up dead the next day...



Tons of seemingly well-adjusted people kill themselves after a bad drunken night, especially around this time of year


edit: apparently at least one in three successful suicides is accompanied by heavy alcohol usage beforehand


----------



## drmike (Dec 31, 2015)

texteditor said:


> Tons of seemingly well-adjusted people kill themselves after a bad drunken night, especially around this time of year
> 
> 
> edit: apparently at least one in three successful suicides is accompanied by heavy alcohol usage beforehand



Well adjusted isn't factored in the alcohol preceded suicides... of course I assume the fellow was well adjusted.


From here I can't see why the guy would have self harmed.. potential is there, but meh... odd age to go suicide mode and from sociographic I'd guess is less inclined to such extreme self harm.


Sanity thing to scrutinize the event and see it handled professionally and accurately.  Otherwise we condone suiciding to get rid of 'problem' people.


----------



## RLT (Dec 31, 2015)

Note the abrasion to forehead. Incoherent outspoken unruly all symptoms of a concussion or other brain injury a subdural hematoma could have resulted from what ever gave the abrasion and eventually killed him.


Seen a bunch of er docs let them slip by over the years.


----------



## drmike (Jan 1, 2016)

RLT said:


> Note the abrasion to forehead. Incoherent outspoken unruly all symptoms of a concussion or other brain injury a subdural hematoma could have resulted from what ever gave the abrasion and eventually killed him.
> 
> 
> Seen a bunch of er docs let them slip by over the years.



I definitely can see this probability.  I would have expected Murdock to have went to the ER and to be insured / able to afford... typically they take head trauma seriously, these days.   Years ago they just were like rest of society for the most part unless it was visbily obvious that demolition occurred.  I point to pro athletes and repetitive head trauma and the lack of anything until the last 10 years roughly.


Still bad docs out there and difficult patients that make doing the work more difficult.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 2, 2016)

texteditor said:


> Tons of seemingly well-adjusted people kill themselves after a bad drunken night, especially around this time of year
> 
> 
> edit: apparently at least one in three successful suicides is accompanied by heavy alcohol usage beforehand



Actually a friend of mine in college committed suicide after a heavy night of drinking and then a fight with some... close friends of his.  


It's a messed up situation, definitely something not right.  But can't really tell anyone "hey don't ever make big decisions while drunk".


----------



## PowerUpHosting-Udit (Jan 2, 2016)

What a sad moment; may his soul rest in peace. I wonder if there are more information out there about his death?


----------



## fm7 (Jan 2, 2016)

7:12pm: I am a white male, make a lot money, pay a lot of money in taxes, and yet their abuse is equally doned out. DO NOT CROSS THEM!
7:08pm: This was right after the female officer ripped off my underwear.. I guess that's not considered rape if you're not a woman being raped.
7:03pm: "We're the police, we can do whatever the fuck we want.."
6:49pm: What does one have to get education wise to become a police officer.. asking for a friend.
6:42pm: The rest of my life is to fight against the police.. they are NOT friends, so don't ever ever believe otherwise.
6:41pm: The police are uneducated, evil, and sadistic. Do not trust them.
6:33pm: (2/2) They are uneducated, bitter, and and only interested in power for its own sake. Contact me [email protected] if you can help. -ian
6:31pm: (1/2) The rest of my life will be devoted to fighting against police abuse.. I'm white, I made $1.4 million last year,
6:07pm: i'm hoping coming from a successful white guy it will help everyone
6:06pm: i'm going to post my case on my blog.. if anyone can post it on hacker news or wherever i would apprieciate it
6:00pm: @jacksormwriter wants me dead
5:48pm: Writing up my experience for others to hopefully prevent others from police abuse then you won't hear from me again
5:45pm: where they put you in a cell with absolutely no instructions whatever aside from the spell on the floor in piss?
5:45pm: shall i post pictures for all my bruises from my against the police officers?
5:38pm: they said no
5:38pm: i asked if they had cameras
5:37pm: then followed my home from there
5:37pm: i had to have swtitches
5:36pm: then they pulled me out of my house and did it again
5:36pm: they followed me home
5:36pm: i had to go to the hospital
5:35pm: they beat the shit out of me twice, then charged me $25,000 to get out of jail for battery against THEM
5:34pm: if anyone wants to come over and see what the police did to me i would be more than happy for that
5:30pm: I'm not committing suicide today. I'll write this all up first, so the police brutality ENDEMIC in this so call free country will be known.
*5:27pm: Maybe my suicide at this, you now, a successful business man, not a NIGGER, will finally bring some attention to this very serious issue*.
5:25pm: My career is over now, so I'll be gone soon.
5:23pm: Quote: "We're the police, we always win."
5:22pm: I'll write more much later. They still don't have cameras on all police so I'm going to use my somewhat celebrity to hopefully stop this.
5:21pm: My bail for "assault against a police officer" are all that: $25,000.
5:20pm: Then beat me up some more.
5:20pm: I'll write more on my blog later. But the police here beat me up for knowing on my neighbor's door.. they sent me to the hospital.
5:17pm: https://t.co/I1CSCJErWf
5:14pm: watch my blog later http://ianmurdock.com
*5:13pm: i'm committing suicide tonight.. do not intervene as i have many stories to tell and do not want them to die with me* #debian #runnerkristy67


http://pastebin.com/yk8bgru5


----------



## fm7 (Jan 2, 2016)

Police confirm Ian Murdock arrest before suicide





...


San Francisco police spokeswoman Officer Grace Gatpandan confirmed Thursday that Murdock was arrested early Sunday morning after he was found yelling and screaming outside a residence in the 2400 block of Green Street.


Police were first called to the Green Street address in the Pacific Heights neighborhood at about 11:30 p.m. Saturday on a report someone was trying to break into a residence there, Gatpandan said.


They found Murdock nearby at Steiner and Union streets and detained him because he matched the description of the person trying to break in. He was belligerent with the officers and appeared to be drunk, she said.


When he was put in the back of a patrol car as police investigated, he became violent, banging his head on the metal cage separating the back from the front seat, causing an abrasion on his forehead, Gatpandan said.


They pulled him from the car to keep him from harming himself and he continued fighting with the officers, she said. Eventually medics were called to treat him and they took him to a hospital.


But a few hours later, at 2:40 a.m., police responded to the same address on reports that Murdock had returned, banging on the door and yelling. When they detained him, he allegedly fought with the officers again, Gatpandan said.


Since it was clear he would likely continue coming back, the officers decided to take him to jail on suspicion of four misdemeanor counts, including resisting arrest and assaulting emergency personnel. Before he could go, he was examined by medics and cleared, Gatpandan said.


He didn’t indicate at any point in the jail booking process that he was suicidal and was medically examined again in jail, she said.


On Monday, police returned to the 2400 block of Green Street on reports of a possible suicide. The city medical examiner’s office confirmed Murdock was found dead there.


...


http://sfbay.ca/2015/12/31/police-confirm-ian-murdock-arrest-before-suicide/


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 2, 2016)

Dang.


----------

